
Ask HN: Startup Failure Book. Would You Read It? Contribute? - josh_carterPDX
I am in the process of putting together startup failure stories for a potential book. Is this something that would be of interest to you? If you have experienced startup failure would you consider contributing?
======
mtmail
I don't have a good failure story. I'm a semi-regular reader of
[https://www.failory.com/interview-failure](https://www.failory.com/interview-
failure) though so I think there might be a market. At least if you can
identify a couple of patterns (e.g. filters in the left pane of
[https://www.failory.com/cemetery](https://www.failory.com/cemetery)). In the
interviews I often see entrepreneurs pointing to (marketing?) their new
projects which might get outdated fast.

I did enjoy Founders At Work ([https://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-
Startups-Early/...](https://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/dp/1430210788)) 5 years after it got published. Not sure if a list of
company names on the cover would work for failures.

~~~
josh_carterPDX
Thanks for the links. I'll check them out!

